# My Char Grill Pro showed (pics)



## beerdawg (Aug 4, 2007)

On Thursday my new smoker showed up and I put it together along with all of the mods.  On Friday I fired it up just to season it, I hadn't planned on smoking anything  until next week....but I couldn't stand it, after burning a bag of charcoal up to get'r seasoned I had to give the 3-2-1 ribs a shot.  The wife went to the store and picked up a couple of racks of spare ribs and I had them on at 4:00 yesterday  afternoon and took them off at 10:00.  I will be having them for dinner tonight.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 4, 2007)

great looking ribs,mods,& pics. i especially like the set up behind the pit-looks like a great view to Que to.


----------



## flash (Aug 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome...simply nice.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 4, 2007)

Way to go Beerdawg, nice lookin smoker and BETTER lookin ribs!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 4, 2007)

Now "BeerDawg" we have to talk, I have to wonder if you really did that smoke, it looks great but there's no "BEER" in the pics


----------



## gofish (Aug 4, 2007)

I remember when my chargriller was that ugly ------- uhh, I mean clean
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Looks great .................

Seems like evryone is running that dryer vent down to the grate, I left mine up about 3 or 4  inches off the grate so i could fit 5 or 6 racks of ribs straight across the entire cook area ...... just a thought for you guys, if you ever did more than a couple racks at a time.


Enjoy 'em


----------



## meowey (Aug 4, 2007)

Drool!  Drool! Drool!

My laptop is gonna short out soon!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## beerdawg (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.  Had the ribs for dinner tonight and we really enjoyed them......the 3-2-1 will be the standard procedure at this house.  Oh yea, from now on there will be a beer in all of my pictures.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to Chargriller heaven! Nice job on the ribs.


----------



## msmith (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice looking ribs BeerDawg.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 5, 2007)

Great job BeerDawg, ribs look great and so does the pit!


----------



## short one (Aug 5, 2007)

Great looking Q there and congrats on the new unit.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice lookin' Ribs. Enjoy the new smoker BeerDawg!


----------



## wht93gted (Aug 6, 2007)

it looks like you flipped the "stock" charcoal grate over inside the main body...was that to act as a baffle for the firebox?

if so, how'd it work? Is anyone else is here doing the same thing?  Did you need to drill any holes in it?


----------



## doc (Aug 6, 2007)

Beaut of a smoke! Making me hungry!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job! Great looking ribs!


----------



## beerdawg (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, that's exactly what I did and used a brick to support it at the smoke stack end..  I haven't drilled any holes in it yet but I think I will before the next smoke this weekend.  The temperature was actually hotter on the smoke stack end than it was on the firebox end.  I already have a grill so I won't be grilling on the smoker.  I'll probably start with just a few holes at time to see how it works out.  I also used the firebox cooking grates to set the charcoal on so I can remove the ash tray without messing with the coals.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

drop the stack end of the coal tray & place a 3-4" flat wrap of foil @ the end of the top grate for better (lower-mine reads 220)temp control. on unit 2 i also triple wrapped the tray in heavy foil.the tray goes from highest to lowest from firebox
to stack end.


----------



## beerdawg (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, that would work better than drilling holes.  I will probably get some thinner steel to do this with, the grate that came with the smoker is pretty thick stuff.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice looking racks of ribs, bet they were mighty tasty.


----------



## cheech (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice pictures

I love the backdrop that is way too cool


----------

